# Where should I put my money to get the best return????



## Dave_Byrne (8 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I have 50,000 euro in an AIB savings account earning horribly low interest and i would like to see a much better return.

Should I move bank to get a higher interest rate or is there any investments that I should look into?


----------



## pudds (8 Dec 2009)

Have a look at the 'Best Buys'

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=22785


----------



## Dave_Byrne (8 Dec 2009)

Just reading a few of them now

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lightning (8 Dec 2009)

All saving best buys are linked here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=90481


----------

